# K-R-Y-S-T-A-L!!!!!



## schaghticokekid (Jul 29, 2008)

Why not in brawl? Why sutch weak stats in assault? Why so totally underestamated? Why did command suck all-around? And yet still just as sexy.  if you have answers, I want em'. This is krystal prime, welcome to the war within the war. One of the greatest furries of all time, she was beat out on the top 50 by sonic the friggin hedghog. tisk tisk. i mean really, he doesn't even look like a hedghog in any way (as goes with most sonic charicters)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2008)

Because Krystal is to Starfox as Yoko is to the Beatles. Krystal is the cancer killing the franchise.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2008)

What, that's the stupidest thing I ever heard. Lara Croft is an infinitely bigger piece of cyber prostitution than Krystal could be if she *tried*, shit, she practically _paved the way_ for polygonal peices o' ass like Krystal and some of those games are actually alright. The games _themselves_ are the problem. The companies owning the rights to and developing said games are the problem. Krystal is just *a character whose tits I would mutilate with my fursona's ginormous cock after I murdered Fox McCloud in cold blood and shot a few lines of coke off her cleavage*.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfBone, shame on you for not posting facepalm.jpg!

Only place I would find Krystal an amusing addition is in a slaughterhouse.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *a character whose tits I would mutilate with my fursona's ginormous cock after I murdered Fox McCloud in cold blood and shot a few lines of coke off her cleavage*.



Oh.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

schaghticokekid said:


> Why not in brawl?


Take a step back and look at it: Krystal is the main character's girlfriend. Wolf is the main character's rival.

Bowser, Ganondorf, and Meta-Knight are rivals while Peach and Zelda are girlfriends, and from this information we can conclude that rivals have at least some priority over girlfriends given the choice (hence they went with Wolf).


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

thank satan's glorious name for that *shifty eyes*
Don't really see the fuss about Krystal, I'm not the vixen type but i've definately seen better fox-art.

She blew in command, but i think it evened out with the hilarious "voice acting"


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 30, 2008)

One reason: THE CREATORS CAN'T!


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> She blew in command, but i think it evened out with the hilarious "voice acting"


She did in her Cornerian Fighter, but her Cloud Runner wasn't too bad.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

i guess *kicks*. I guess krystal with a staff wouldn't hurt in smash bros. But i wouldn't put her on top of the priority list of characters. we need another Metroid character first, and JEFF!!! he could be a clone of snake, it'd work...


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> i guess *kicks*. I guess krystal with a staff wouldn't hurt in smash bros. But i wouldn't put her on top of the priority list of characters. we need another Metroid character first, and JEFF!!! he could be a clone of snake, it'd work...


I think the last thing we want is more clones... Besides, you, me, and a friend of mine are probably Jeff's only fans, which is only made worse by the fact Mother 3 is out in Japan now and is often considered the best in the series.

In other words, if we get another Mother character, it will probably be someone from Mother 3 (or Mother 1, if they want one character from each game... though I highly doubt Ninten would bring anything particularly unique to the game if they were to add him).


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 30, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> i guess *kicks*. I guess krystal with a staff wouldn't hurt in smash bros. But i wouldn't put her on top of the priority list of characters. we need another Metroid character first, and JEFF!!! he could be a clone of snake, it'd work...



Jeifu!

Anyway, that Cloud Runner had the strangest voice. It's as if Rare was worried that it only had like four lines, so they gave it this hybrid Iago/craponatoilet voice to make it stick out. 

Krystal couldn't be in Brawl because deviantArt would combust from all pron screenshots uploaded of her.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Krystal couldn't be in Brawl because deviantArt would combust from all pron screenshots uploaded of her.


It already has with ones of Zero Suit Samus.

I'm half-surprised the game hasn't been featured on Fox News.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 30, 2008)

True, even though she has a complete manface and I, as an open-minded person, don't find her hot at all. Get real porn, guys.

Haha, Brawl on the news. It doesn't have that special Mass Effect quality.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

because krystal is every where I look.... everywhere T.T

krystal can't enjoy her sandwich, krystal yiff, krystal fan sites, krystal fanatics, TONS o' krystal meme's... I think starfox just got his god damn break being in brawl! at least then he got SOME attention... krystal get's ALL the attention TT_TT


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

*points at NekoFox's avie*
that's why we don't need krystal.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> *points at NekoFox's avie*
> that's why we don't need krystal.


*looks at it*
...
...
...
I don't get it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 30, 2008)

I THINK Urban may be referring to that slighty provacative pose in Neko's avatar. Other than that, I'm blank. Clarification plz.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I THINK Urban may be referring to that slighty provacative pose in Neko's avatar. Other than that, I'm blank. Clarification plz.


 
bingo


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 30, 2008)

schaghticokekid said:


> Why not in brawl? Why sutch weak stats in assault? Why so totally underestamated?



Because she's a useless as shit, Damsel-In-Distress. It's the Starfox version of Princess Peach.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

Krystal is my favourite... Ã¶hhh... no plan how to call it.
Can you say fur person or something like that. I mean my fursona is a dragon, but i love (good) pics of her. She's so cute... *daydream... like everytime i say something about her...*


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Because she's a useless as shit, Damsel-In-Distress. It's the Starfox version of Princess Peach.



I'm telling you, man, she was the shit for about the first twenty minutes of Adventures. Soon after, though, then she became useless as shit.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

an elaborate evolution don't you think?

Her character isn't really defined that well. I mean in Command she flip flops so freaking much you'd think she were a sheet of plywood. Her personality changes every couple of seconds and she's so indecisive about who to date it borders prostitution.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 30, 2008)

Blame how new developers toy around with each new Star Fox. In Adventures, she was clearly someone who could hold her own until some freaky dark force rendered her helpless. In Assault, she was the new Slippy, but everyone was the new Slippy in that game. No comment on Command.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

And?
She's sooooooo cute...
I don't said i like her character ^^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Protip: Leon and Slippy have much more chance than Krystal. You know why? They're a lot more popular than her in Japan. Go ask people a lot in 2ch boards, image boards, tegaki blogs, etc. Heck, go even in Japanese dA people and ask them - they'd prefer Star Wolf or veteran Star Fox than her.

<biased>Krystal is made of fail.</biased>


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Protip: Leon and Slippy have much more chance than Krystal. You know why? They're a lot more popular than her in Japan. Go ask people a lot in 2ch boards, image boards, tegaki blogs, etc. Heck, go even in Japanese dA people and ask them - they'd prefer Star Wolf or veteran Star Fox than her.
> 
> <biased>Krystal is made of fail.</biased>


 
or you could ask here XD I'd prefer wolf!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

The fact that there are a lot more Japanese yaoi pics of Wolf, Fox, Falco, and Leon than hentai pics of Krystal (and yeah, Japanese, not Western people who drew anime-ish style - quite easy to tell) could also add to that...


----------



## Dayken (Jul 30, 2008)

My avatar (no, that's not me in it) was my reaction to the fact that someone had to dig up this "why no Krystal in Brawl" dead horse again. She didn't make it, deal with it.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Pokeing dead stuff with a stick. More fun than...something. I never owned any of these games or consoles, so whatever.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 30, 2008)

lolfurries/10


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm glad she isnt in Brawl, I'm the group that wanted Fox Rival in the game. I like his attack style, though it would be funny that Krystal's staff was an item you can pic up.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 30, 2008)

What's with people's obsession with Krystal, eh? There's a myriad better characters out there.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

-_- Name one that isn't obscure.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> There's a myriad better characters out there.





SpaderG said:


> -_- Name one that isn't obscure.



*EVERYONE FROM ANY GAME FOREVER.*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

I myself am not the planets biggest krystal fan. I mean, shes not teh best looking fur out there and to be honest shes sorta a nwe adition to the series. I would much rather see some other fur in smash bros before crystal.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 30, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> -_- Name one that isn't obscure.



Amy the hedgehog? Yeah... right, j/k.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> Her character isn't really defined that well. I mean in Command she flip flops so freaking much you'd think she were a sheet of plywood. Her personality changes every couple of seconds and she's so indecisive about who to date it borders prostitution.


ERROR:
Her personality changes in Command so much because you can change the story so much. Heck, you can even make Slippy decide to abandon the team despite how much that breaks his character.



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I'm telling you, man, she was the shit for about the first twenty minutes of Adventures. Soon after, though, then she became useless as shit.


As far as the story goes, she uses her telepathic powers to contribute to the team. They do jack for you in the actual gameplay (but then again, going by his competence Peppy's years of experience is equally useless), but as far as the story goes she's a contributing member of the team.



Bokracroc said:


> Because she's a useless as shit, Damsel-In-Distress. It's the Starfox version of Princess Peach.


She was captured in Dinosaur Planet... Since when has she been kidnapped after that? If anything she's like Daisy... She gets kidnapped once and then LEARNS from the mistake.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 30, 2008)

You know, if Krystal was in brawl, I would ultimately have a crack pairing with KrystalxMarth, just because I consider to compare that pairing to drugs. Good thing it's pretty low priority now.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't care what else anyone thinks about Krystal, there is nobody who can deny that she had a drop-dead sexy voice in Assault.

Goddamn, the _perfect_ female British accent.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

IntrepidRedBlueFox said:


> You know, if Krystal was in brawl, I would ultimately have a crack pairing with KrystalxMarth, just because I consider to compare that pairing to drugs.


I hope you don't mind if I steal that quote for use at another forum...


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I hope you don't mind if I steal that quote for use at another forum...



Nah, I don't mind at all. The tiara-wearing people shall rule the world!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 30, 2008)

> Because Krystal is to Starfox as Yoko is to the Beatles. Krystal is the cancer killing the franchise.


Heh heh... couldn't have said it better myself.  You know, Dinosaur Planet was just supposed to be a game by itself, completely unrelated to Star Fox when it was under development.
This was the original design for her.  Essentially, then, they stuck her in the franchise because they felt like Fox needed a love interest, and never bothered to expand on her character outside of that basic sense.  She was never meant to exist!
And really, the only reason people think she's sexy is because she wore next to nothing in the first game and skin-tight pajamas in the second.  It's a trick that unattractive women often use: take the attention off of the face and center it on the boobs.  As long as those aren't wrinkled and sagging, men will come.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Heh heh... couldn't have said it better myself.


I hear that she's single-handedly what's bad about the series a lot, but I really think it's an exaggeration... While I admit I don't really care for her personally, the plot of each game at least makes use of her telepathy powers.



> You know, Dinosaur Planet was just supposed to be a game by itself, completely unrelated to Star Fox when it was under development.


And had they not made it a Starfox game, nobody would have purchased it and it would have been doomed to obscurity as "just another Banjo-Tooie".



> This was the original design for her.


Yup, she was originally going to be a cat but was made a fox to match the main character's species.

Of course, the Command booklet thingie claims she is a cat, so either they made a typo or they decided to change her species back for some reason.



> Essentially, then, they stuck her in the franchise because they felt like Fox needed a love interest, and never bothered to expand on her character outside of that basic sense.  She was never meant to exist!


Not really... I think "wanting the game to actually sell" was more likely the reason for making it a SF game. Fox getting a love interest was just a perk that came with it.



> And really, the only reason people think she's sexy is because she wore next to nothing in the first game and skin-tight pajamas in the second.  It's a trick that unattractive women often use: take the attention off of the face and center it on the boobs.  As long as those aren't wrinkled and sagging, men will come.


While I admit I am personally sick of her DP outfit, I don't think her Assault outfit can be put against her because everyone else has a rubber suit, as well to help with the Sci-Fi theme the series has (including Slippy... oh crap! DISTURBING IMAGES! DISTURBING IMAGES!). I think her Command outfit probably looks best though, if you were to ask me.

Back on to the actual topic, I don't think you can say that her outfit is the only reason people find her attractive, as that is really a subjective thing. I'm the only furry in existance who doesn't find Renamon attractive in any way, for example, but that doesn't mean I'm any more or less right than the people who do.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 30, 2008)

Alright then lets see... Krystal... Krystal... Oh you mean that walking bowl of mediocrity who's sole purpose in life is to convince everyone that subscribes to star fox's load of utter bullshit that fox is in no way, shape, or form taking it up the arse from either Falco, Peppy, Wolf or even a succession of the three. I mean seriously, it was nice to see Nintendo try hard to come up with something slightly different even though I hear over there now that offense is punishable by firing squad. Where they shoot at least three of your limbs off and leave you for an hour before they finally just slit your throat.

Anyways. That's what she feels like to me, like how the original star trek endlessly paraded captain kirk in front of random alien women to try and convince us he and sulu weren't having 'private briefing' sessions. It's just not working, not at least according to Deviant Art, FChan, Here and a lot of other furry websites showing every way shape and form conceivable how fox can be gay. Most of those arguments being infinitely more compelling than seeing Krystal and Fox cuddle... I mean while it's nice to see some 'official' furry T&A like most T&A it just doesn't add anything to any series known to man and proves that you're getting ready to jump the shark if you haven't already done it and not announced it.

Kind of like how I wanted to kill my dog yesterday since she was sick and in pain though she somehow avoided my 'special recipe' of cyanide and dog food and is on her way to recovery. Mostly because of my friend's advice. Something about cruelty to feral's... But back to the main point, there is no concevable reason for Krystal to exist other than to pretend to cuddle one of the most accepted gay furries known. Though I can't hit her too hard since I haven't played the supposed game she's featured in but I can't imagne her pussy being good enough to turn anyone off men. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't good enough to keep straight furs on females either which 'really' makes her fail at life...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 30, 2008)

All I have to say to this is:
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=223


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Claudia_Vial said:


> It's just not working, not at least according to Deviant Art, FChan, Here and a lot of other furry websites showing every way shape and form conceivable how fox can be gay.


People always draw Marth in gay situations. That doesn't change the fact he is straight and even marrys his girlfriend, Sheeda at the end of his second game.

Fanstuff =/= game canon


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 30, 2008)

Furry Fanservice

 'nuff said


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> People always draw Marth in gay situations. That doesn't change the fact he is straight and even marrys his girlfriend, Sheeda at the end of his second game.
> 
> Fanstuff =/= game canon



My point was there that, these websites make a more compelling argument than the actual cannon... Being that they didn't have to create an entire game around a lame excuse.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Claudia_Vial said:


> My point was there that, these websites make a more compelling argument than the actual cannon... Being that they didn't have to create an entire game around a lame excuse.


In that case I'd like to reiterate my point that they didn't make Dinosaur Planet a SF game to give Fox a girlfriend, they made it so that it would actually sell.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> In that case I'd like to reiterate my point that they didn't make Dinosaur Planet a SF game to give Fox a girlfriend, they made it so that it would actually sell.



... and the girlfriend thing just... happened right? I'm sorry but that's kind of farfetched. i mean we could have done this concept with any other game, introduced Krystal as an adventurer who munches carpet on a daily ba... oh wait I was talking about what they did to tomb raider. Anyways. unless dinosaur planet was ripping off star fox I think that this was exactly their intention along with furry fan service.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Claudia_Vial said:


> ... and the girlfriend thing just... happened right? I'm sorry but that's kind of farfetched. i mean we could have done this concept with any other game, introduced Krystal as an adventurer who munches carpet on a daily ba... oh wait I was talking about what they did to tomb raider. Anyways. unless dinosaur planet was ripping off star fox I think that this was exactly their intention along with furry fan service.



Krystal was in the game from the beginning, as was Tricky. There was another fox that was supposed to be the star, but he got bumped out.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

Claudia_Vial said:


> ... and the girlfriend thing just... happened right? I'm sorry but that's kind of farfetched. i mean we could have done this concept with any other game, introduced Krystal as an adventurer who munches carpet on a daily ba... oh wait I was talking about what they did to tomb raider. Anyways. unless dinosaur planet was ripping off star fox I think that this was exactly their intention along with furry fan service.


Dinosaur Planet as it is now is exactly the same as the original game, just with Starfox crap added on with Elmer's Glue. They glued on the Starfox stuff because it wouldn't have sold well without it.

In case you haven't noticed, Nintendo tends to do stuff that would net them the most money rather than stuff that would please the fans. Games made purely for the purposes of fanservice is really more of a Namco or SquareEnix thing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Dinosaur Planet as it is now is exactly the same as the original game, just with Starfox crap added on with Elmer's Glue. They glued on the Starfox stuff because it wouldn't have sold well without it.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, Nintendo tends to do stuff that would net them the most money rather than stuff that would please the fans. Games made purely for the purposes of fanservice is really more of a Namco or SquareEnix thing.



Wasn't the first time either....Super Mario Brothers 2...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Can we all agree that the Krystal lovers are really just a vocal side of the furry?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Can we all agree that the Krystal lovers are really just a vocal side of the furry?



Yeah, I guess so. I didn't find Krystal "hawt"... Just okay...


----------



## schaghticokekid (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't want to do this but...
if leon and slippy are so popular, were is the art!?!?!?


----------



## schaghticokekid (Jul 30, 2008)

besides, why is it that i post a thread on krystal, and i end up getting bombed on for it. You guys bullshit about rapeing krystal and killing fox, WTF. Why cant people understand that Krystal is one of the only true nintendo heroins. There's Krystal, Samus... and Krystal!!! i mean really look at it. Peach sucks, Daisey sucks, it's only Krystal and Samus. Plus krystal is the only female, furry, nintendo charicter, so who should i bitch about ;-D It just gets me so pissed. Krystal is better, thats the end of it. Better than Wolf, Slippy, Falco, Leon, and maby even* Fox.*


----------



## Rifter (Jul 30, 2008)

I kind of liked Krystal before furry art sites started drowning under poser manipulations/recolors of that one model. You know the one.


----------



## Nighthawk07 (Jul 30, 2008)

> Krystal is better, thats the end of it. Better than Wolf, Slippy, Falco, Leon, and maby even Fox.



I disagree in that, Fox is and will be the best character of the series, but Krystal is a nice character, very sexy and it was a shame she didnÂ´t entered SSBB, but maybe she could appear in a new game, maybe not, this based in the fact that the SF Command has 9 endings, some of them more viable than onthers.

Meanwhile I consider her the sexiest character of Nintendo, and after her Samus


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 30, 2008)

Giving Krystal a ship with guns doesn't make her useful.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

schaghticokekid said:


> I didn't want to do this but...
> if leon and slippy are so popular, were is the art!?!?!?



Go to various Japanese blogs and forums and you'll see them. One of the first areas to search is Tegaki Image Blog.



schaghticokekid said:


> besides, why is it that i post a thread on krystal, and i end up getting bombed on for it. You guys bullshit about rapeing krystal and killing fox, WTF. Why cant people understand that Krystal is one of the only true nintendo heroins. There's Krystal, Samus... and Krystal!!! i mean really look at it. Peach sucks, Daisey sucks, it's only Krystal and Samus. Plus krystal is the only female, furry, nintendo charicter, so who should i bitch about ;-D It just gets me so pissed. Krystal is better, thats the end of it. Better than Wolf, Slippy, Falco, Leon, and maby even* Fox.*



lol Krystal = heroin... Actually yeah, it worked for you guys! Enjoy your drug!

And Krystal = heroine? WTF.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

schaghticokekid said:


> I didn't want to do this but...
> if leon and slippy are so popular, were is the art!?!?!?



They're not popular. Who told you that?



schaghticokekid said:


> besides, why is it that i post a thread on krystal, and i end up getting bombed on for it. You guys bullshit about rapeing krystal and killing fox, WTF. Why cant people understand that Krystal is one of the only true nintendo heroins. There's Krystal, Samus... and Krystal!!! i mean really look at it. Peach sucks, Daisey sucks, it's only Krystal and Samus. Plus krystal is the only female, furry, nintendo charicter, so who should i bitch about ;-D It just gets me so pissed. Krystal is better, thats the end of it. Better than Wolf, Slippy, Falco, Leon, and maby even* Fox.*



Krystal is as useless as the rest of the non-playable Starfox team, and not nearly as interesting. Falco's still a better pilot than she ever will be, because he actually helps you out on a lot of missions in Assault (i.e. that ice base stage) and can play through the entire story mode in Command BY HIMSELF. You're not gonna see Krystal doing anything as awesome as that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

*cough* they are popular. Heck, Slippy gained one vote HIGHER in the Japanese poll for Melee back then. And now Wolf (and Star Wolf as a whole) became more popular thanks to Assault.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Falco's still a better pilot than she ever will be, because he actually helps you out on a lot of missions in Assault (i.e. that ice base stage) and can play through the entire story mode in Command BY HIMSELF. You're not gonna see Krystal doing anything as awesome as that.


ERROR: You can't beat the entire story mode of Command with just Falco. The game only lets you play each mission with whoever is on your team at the moment for some dumb reason, so if Falco isn't there, you can't beat the mission with him (and there are quite a number where he is not available).

You could say that Falco could if he were available in them all, but I fail to see how Krystal couldn't do the same given the chance (especially since her ships can take more punishment than his).



> *cough* they are popular. Heck, Slippy gained one vote HIGHER in the Japanese poll for Melee back then. And now Wolf (and Star Wolf as a whole) became more popular thanks to Assault.


Um... That was over 7 years ago. Krystal was just barely introduced at the time, so the fact Slippy got more votes is relatively meaningless now.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

AlexX said:


> ERROR: You can't beat the entire story mode of Command with just Falco. The game only lets you play each mission with whoever is on your team at the moment for some dumb reason, so if Falco isn't there, you can't beat the mission with him (and there are quite a number where he is not available).
> 
> You could say that Falco could if he were available in them all, but I fail to see how Krystal couldn't do the same given the chance (especially since her ships can take more punishment than his).



Pigma's Revenge storyline. Falco does the whole thing by himself. Duh.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pigma's Revenge storyline. Falco does the whole thing by himself. Duh.


A. That storyline still has one or two missions of Fox before giving the reigns over to Falco.
B. The storyline is only 3 or 4 missions long not counting Fox's. Most of the others are around 7.
C. Bill Grey and Katt Monroe help him out during each of the missions. He hardly solos them.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh ye gods. Don't get me started. The years of brawl waiting...the rage...building... but I'm too tired... must resist....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Um... That was over 7 years ago. Krystal was just barely introduced at the time, so the fact Slippy got more votes is relatively meaningless now.



But that doesn't change the fact that she's more popular than Slippy, Peppy, and the Star Wolf team. Go ask various Japanese artists in dA, look at Tegaki blogs, etc. You'll see more male-related Star Fox work from Japanese artists than Krystal.

And Command's non-canon anyway, so whatever the people did in that is pointless.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And Command's non-canon anyway, so whatever the people did in that is pointless.



And it sucked. I mean, when something sucks like that people treat it as non-canon anyway.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

It also has some poor translations to go with it.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

Because everyone's furry for Krystal, and they're not allowed to encourage kids to fap to video games.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

erm, 'twas rumored that one of the endings of Command was the "true one" and that next Starfox will start mid-command to reveal which ending was right.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hahaha no.

Again, according to the interview - Assault is considered the "last", and should they make a new one, they MIGHT prefer the middle of Command, but they'd rather prefer where Assault left.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

graw. better pick up a copy of Assault then T_T curse you nintendo, i thought i could fill in the gaps between adventures and command with the power of imagination....


----------



## Kajet (Jul 31, 2008)

Assault wasn't completely god-awful, and multiple paths would have made it better.
Command on the other hand... just sucked donkey balls, a victim of DS's mentality of "look at what I can do."

I kinda hope they decide to do a "reboot" of the story either starting off where DP ended (just how the hell did they afford to remodel the great fox?)

As for Krystal, I thought she was looking for her parents? Who knows, The starfox series doesn't really have any character development except outside of the game's story where it's convenient to mess everything up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

Assault was really more like Star Wolf's entry into badass level while being wrapped as a Star Fox game.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 31, 2008)

Krystal is pure hype. D:


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 31, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> Krystal is pure hype. D:



Bingo.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> And it sucked. I mean, when something sucks like that people treat it as non-canon anyway.



My personal belief is that starfox: command was nintendo's personal bitchslap to the whiny fans. The backseat drivers of the series who constantly whine and tell nintendo how to do their job. I guess they got sick of it because they ended up hiring Q-games for no other reason then to show them all their ideas were terrible. Fans bitched for more all range mode, more drama and character development, different endings, online multiplayer and more playable characters and that is EXACTLY what they got. And they hated it. I feel sorry for nintendo though because the subtle insult went way over their fonboi's heads and so they've basically resigned themselves to yet more bitching.

Goddamnit fanboys! The company who MAKES your favorite series probably has a better idea of how to do it then you do!!!


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Assault was really more like Star Wolf's entry into badass level while being wrapped as a Star Fox game.


Eh, not so much of a case of Took a Level in Badass as it is a semi Heel-Face Turn, from villain to anti-hero.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But that doesn't change the fact that she's more popular than Slippy, Peppy, and the Star Wolf team.


Wrong. Those statistics are far too dated to be relevant at this point. If you want to prove the useless Slippy is more popular, you need more recent statistics. Word-of-mouth can't be trusted since certain crowds like certain characters more than others (Cream the rabbit being a good example... half my friends hate her, the other think ones like Blaze and Marine make her tolerable).



> Go ask various Japanese artists in dA, look at Tegaki blogs, etc. You'll see more male-related Star Fox work from Japanese artists than Krystal.


Gee, maybe that's because the majority of the Starfox cast is male? And that the 3 characters in Brawl have been the 3 most popular since forever ago?

...Also, can you read Japanese?



> And Command's non-canon anyway, so whatever the people did in that is pointless.


So I take it you didn't like that one ending of it where she ended up getting FUBAR? =P



Kajet said:


> Command on the other hand... just sucked donkey balls, a victim of DS's mentality of "look at what I can do."


If you mean the DS touchscreen, I personally found it considerably easier to use than any controller (then again, just about any game with crosshairs is easier with a mouse of some sort than a joystick). I really think people just hate it because it's different...



SparkOfMortality said:


> My personal belief is that starfox: command was nintendo's personal bitchslap to the whiny fans. [...]


I liked Command... T.T


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> And it sucked. I mean, when something sucks like that people treat it as non-canon anyway.



It didn't suck. You suck.



AlexX said:


> If you mean the DS touchscreen, I personally found it considerably easier to use than any controller (then again, just about any game with crosshairs is easier with a mouse of some sort than a joystick). I really think people just hate it because it's different...
> 
> I liked Command... T.T



This. I think that you all just sucked at the game and/or are giant whiny bitches. IMO this is one of the best Starfox games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 1, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Eh, not so much of a case of Took a Level in Badass as it is a semi Heel-Face Turn, from villain to anti-hero.



OMG! A fellow troper!

And well, it's a semi-face-heel-turn but at the same time an entry to Badass (Wolf is a Big Bad Ass Wolf).



AlexX said:


> Wrong. Those statistics are far too dated to be relevant at this point. If you want to prove the useless Slippy is more popular, you need more recent statistics. Word-of-mouth can't be trusted since certain crowds like certain characters more than others (Cream the rabbit being a good example... half my friends hate her, the other think ones like Blaze and Marine make her tolerable).
> 
> Gee, maybe that's because the majority of the Starfox cast is male? And that the 3 characters in Brawl have been the 3 most popular since forever ago?
> 
> ...



At least there is PROOF, albeit unorthodox, that the Japanese like the other characters less (both in art and statistics, even if it's old). I mean, if Krystal's popular, then how come I cannot see anything Japanese-made that is Krystal-centric, stemming from Krystal fanboyism? Mostly it's either a) a mate of Fox, b) a mate of Panther, c) a mate of Wolf, or d) random doodle. I can moderately read Japanese, but you can pretty much tell that most of the comments involve nosebleeding over Wolf's shirtless body particularly after his Brawl costume.

I never cared for Krystal. The only good thing Command did was expanding Panther and Leon's character... which was a bit minor. I dislike it for the fact that the whole gameplay is more or less the same.


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 1, 2008)

Krystal is kind of like fox's character bitch, when the big N thinks he needs more depth, they use Krystal, I like her to an extent, but then again, I've only played command in recent times which had storyfail.

By the way I enjoyed command, not so much the useless "never what i want it to be" storylines, but it was fun, well balenced and had some nice touches to it.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because Krystal is to Starfox as Yoko is to the Beatles. Krystal is the cancer killing the franchise.



This.



Claudia_Vial said:


> Alright then lets see... Krystal... Krystal... Oh you mean that walking bowl of mediocrity who's sole purpose in life is to convince everyone that subscribes to star fox's load of utter bullshit that fox is in no way, shape, or form taking it up the arse from either Falco, Peppy, Wolf or even a succession of the three. I mean seriously, it was nice to see Nintendo try hard to come up with something slightly different even though I hear over there now that offense is punishable by firing squad. Where they shoot at least three of your limbs off and leave you for an hour before they finally just slit your throat.
> 
> Anyways. That's what she feels like to me, like how the original star trek endlessly paraded captain kirk in front of random alien women to try and convince us he and sulu weren't having 'private briefing' sessions. It's just not working, not at least according to Deviant Art, FChan, Here and a lot of other furry websites showing every way shape and form conceivable how fox can be gay. Most of those arguments being infinitely more compelling than seeing Krystal and Fox cuddle... I mean while it's nice to see some 'official' furry T&A like most T&A it just doesn't add anything to any series known to man and proves that you're getting ready to jump the shark if you haven't already done it and not announced it.
> 
> Kind of like how I wanted to kill my dog yesterday since she was sick and in pain though she somehow avoided my 'special recipe' of cyanide and dog food and is on her way to recovery. Mostly because of my friend's advice. Something about cruelty to feral's... But back to the main point, there is no concevable reason for Krystal to exist other than to pretend to cuddle one of the most accepted gay furries known. Though I can't hit her too hard since I haven't played the supposed game she's featured in but I can't imagne her pussy being good enough to turn anyone off men. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't good enough to keep straight furs on females either which 'really' makes her fail at life...



And this...except...dog-killing...? O_O;;

Mkay, I'm gonna try some fun Krystal facts/SF:Assault stories here...

Once, I was playing Assault on the Sauria level, and I couldn't find where the hell I was to go...but I wound up in the temple area where Krystal was running around and accidentally shot her. She just said "Hey, quit joking around!" so I laughed and did it again. My friend Aaron, on whose Gamecube I was playing, noticed I was lost and said "Do you want me to find the place?" I tossed him the controller and he also wound up shooting her, then pulled out the rocket launcher and yelled "DO YOU THINK I'M JOKING NOW?!!!!"

Ah, it's a damn shame they're invincible on the ground...because its even more fun to ram her with the Landmaster ^__^

That said, she makes a damn fine herm. Though I still prefer Fox, Falco, and/or Wolf for StarFox smut...


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> because krystal is every where I look.... everywhere T.T
> 
> krystal can't enjoy her sandwich, krystal yiff, krystal fan sites, krystal fanatics, TONS o' krystal meme's... I think starfox just got his god damn break being in brawl! at least then he got SOME attention... krystal get's ALL the attention TT_TT



Sad but true. Krystal is THE most overrated furry of all time period!! There are so many other sexy furries out there. I mean look at all the sexy femmie boy fursonas, there beauty owns Krystals


----------



## AlexX (Aug 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> At least there is PROOF, albeit unorthodox, that the Japanese like the other characters less (both in art and statistics, even if it's old).


Again: Old statistics are useless. Of course nobody likes Krystal directly after DP, as she doesn't really do anything there. It's only in Assault and Command that she uses her telepathy to contribute to the team and further along the plot, which actually gives people reason to like her (not to mention that she, like Katt, loses having to play the role of "the girl" in Command since she's no longer the only one on the team, allowing their personalities to develop more easily... though granted, her personality differs based on what paths you take, but I'm pretty sure choosing the team's destiny is the point of the game).



> I mean, if Krystal's popular, then how come I cannot see anything Japanese-made that is Krystal-centric, stemming from Krystal fanboyism?


I see plenty of fanart of Krystal by various artists from around the world. It's hard for me to pinpoint an exact number, but I really think your personal hate of her has created a sort of self-fulfilling prophecy.



> Mostly it's either a) a mate of Fox, b) a mate of Panther, c) a mate of Wolf, or d) random doodle.


I mostly just see Fox drawn as A. a mate of Falco, B. a mate of Panther, C. a mate of Wolf, or D. a random doodle.



> I can moderately read Japanese, but you can pretty much tell that most of the comments involve nosebleeding over Wolf's shirtless body particularly after his Brawl costume.


Why does this somehow feel like it supports my idea of you creating a self-fulfilling prophecy?



> I never cared for Krystal. The only good thing Command did was expanding Panther and Leon's character... which was a bit minor. I dislike it for the fact that the whole gameplay is more or less the same.


I admit I don't really care for Krystal myself, however, to claim she's single-handedly what's killing the series like some people are stating here is silly. I can understand if they don't like the games, but if you were to remove Krystal, the games wouldn't magically become enjoyable to those people, so clearly she's not the sole reason they don't like the games.

And while we're at it, I like the game because the control scheme is a lot easier to play the game with, although having multiple playable characters with multiple ships is never a bad thing since that contributes to the strategy of each mission (for example, Leon will want to be avoiding missiles since his charge shot takes too long to blow it up, while Panther and his death ray will want to be taking on the tougher enemies and bosses). I just wish characters you ran into during the story would permanently join you since some of the characters are only available for a couple missions and that's all... plus it'd add even more to the already decent replay value since you could always tackle the final mission with a slightly different party each time.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> _snip_



Brawl or Assault outfits =/= old.

Again, it's not a self-fulfilling prophecy. Go ask Japanese or look around for Japanese forums or Japanese SF fanstuff, heck even 2ch back then. Star Wolf trio and veteran Star Fox have more support than Krystal.

Heck, http://pipa.jp/tegaki/VSearchBlogByTag.jsp?GD=6830

It's easy to tell if it's drawn by Japanese though - it's not exaggerated in anime-esque stereotypes (kemono art tends to be different than Japanese), and well, Japanese signature. Not to mention being available only in Japanese sets.

And no - Fox is only a slut to Falco or Wolf. Panther is only a slut to Wolf, to Krystal, or to Leon.

Another thing I hated in Command is that they made plenty of characters without expanding them. I mean, in Assault, only Panther suffered from it, but he sorta developed as the games go on, and Beltino was actually mentioned in the official guide in SF64. But no, Lucy suddenly appeared without any adequately explored reason! Also, they aren't pretty much playable a lot. It lacks skirmish! Multiple endings are okay if a majority don't suck. I mean, granted, some endings are good (Star Falco) but sometimes you wanted to kick them (the random ALLGURL ending).

I am not hating Krystal because of that - I am just demystifying the fact that a lot of people think that Star Fox == Krystal. She's not as important as Wolf goes.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Again, it's not a self-fulfilling prophecy. Go ask Japanese or look around for Japanese forums or Japanese SF fanstuff, heck even 2ch back then. Star Wolf trio and veteran Star Fox have more support than Krystal.


I'm afraid I cannot speak Japanese, so that's not possible. However, I also can't just take your word for it, because some of your statistics in the past have been wrong (Ike more popular than Mia in Japan? 'fraid not, man...).



> Heck, http://pipa.jp/tegaki/VSearchBlogByTag.jsp?GD=6830


Art of a single artist? That doesn't really do a good job of representing them all...



> It's easy to tell if it's drawn by Japanese though - it's not exaggerated in anime-esque stereotypes (kemono art tends to be different than Japanese), and well, Japanese signature. Not to mention being available only in Japanese sets.


I already know all that. I'm not a moron, WO... >.>



> And no - Fox is only a slut to Falco or Wolf. Panther is only a slut to Wolf, to Krystal, or to Leon.


My point still stands that Fox is in more or less the same boat since just about everything you see him in is either smut or some random doodle.



> Another thing I hated in Command is that they made plenty of characters without expanding them. I mean, in Assault, only Panther suffered from it, but he sorta developed as the games go on, and Beltino was actually mentioned in the official guide in SF64. But no, Lucy suddenly appeared without any adequately explored reason!


What are you talking about? The new characters are introduced with their backstories fully explained, be it in-game like with Lucy or in the booklet and in-game profile like with Dash. I admit most were retconned, but at least their existance is plausable.



> Also, they aren't pretty much playable a lot. It lacks skirmish!


Yeah, this is why I wish characters who joined with you stayed with you...



> Multiple endings are okay if a majority don't suck. I mean, granted, some endings are good (Star Falco) but sometimes you wanted to kick them (the random ALLGURL ending).


Most of the endings seem to be fanservice, anyhow.



> I am not hating Krystal because of that - I am just demystifying the fact that a lot of people think that Star Fox == Krystal. She's not as important as Wolf goes.


I'm not arguing against that, but I really think a lot of the hate for her can be quite exaggerated at times...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 1, 2008)

Um, nothing much to say about Krystal anymore. Just surprised at how far this thread has gone. But what if they kept Krystal Dinosaur Planet-style? But what if they made her a tad older than six (for obvious reasons)? I dunno where I'm going with this, but there wouldn't be a) a girlfriend for Fox from Adventures and b) so much yiff art. Only cub art. But that's, you know, bad.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm afraid I cannot speak Japanese, so that's not possible. However, I also can't just take your word for it, because some of your statistics in the past have been wrong (Ike more popular than Mia in Japan? 'fraid not, man...).
> 
> Art of a single artist? That doesn't really do a good job of representing them all...
> 
> What are you talking about? The new characters are introduced with their backstories fully explained, be it in-game like with Lucy or in the booklet and in-game profile like with Dash. I admit most were retconned, but at least their existance is plausable.



The FE thing was picked up in an FE forum. I simply took their word for it.

And that isn't an art of a single artist. It's a TAG of various Star Fox-related artwork in the famous Tegaki image blog.

I am simply annoyed at the fact that Peppy has somehow kept the idea that he has a daughter for MANY years, and suddenly POOF! Dash is acceptable since no one knows that he's Andross's nephew, and well, Amanda's passable. I don't think anyone was retconned though.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 2, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And that isn't an art of a single artist. It's a TAG of various Star Fox-related artwork in the famous Tegaki image blog.


Well, forgive me for not knowing what it was or what is posted there... I can't read Japanese. >.>



> I am simply annoyed at the fact that Peppy has somehow kept the idea that he has a daughter for MANY years, and suddenly POOF! Dash is acceptable since no one knows that he's Andross's nephew, and well, Amanda's passable. I don't think anyone was retconned though.


Judging by the dialogue in Command, it would seem the rest of the cast knew about Lucy for some time and the information was just never given to the player (as noted by the fact they discuss her for a while before deciding what the next course of action to take will be). It makes sense they wouldn't discuss her beforehand because it's not until Command that she gets directly involved with the fight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 2, 2008)

Still, it'd worked if Peppy had been telling them about her or at least hinting about her.

...and how come LucyxWolf appeared out of nowhere?


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah how come? -shot-


----------



## AlexX (Aug 2, 2008)

It's as big a mystery as why I find Arbiter's comment on the last page so hilarious...


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be dead already?


----------

